# Eclipse und SVN sowie Windows und Linux



## Gast2 (9. Jan 2009)

Moin,

ich setze Eclipse als Entwicklungsumgebung ein ... dafür habe ich mir entsprechend Subversion & Co. installiert ... funktioniert so weit super ... bis auf ein kleines Problem

ich habe die Konstellation vopn Eclipse & Subversion einmal auf Linux und einmal auf Windows ... da ich verschiedene Librarys zusätzlich einsetze, habe ich ein Problem mit den Pfadangaben

unter Linux habe ich */home/mogel/Projekte/...*
unter Windows ist *P:\Privat\...*

je nach Rechner muss ich also jedesmal die Pfadangaben korregieren ... wie löse ich das Problem?

hand, mogel


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2009)

Sind deine Bibliotheken nicht im Workspace?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2009)

Moin,

doch ... aber wenn ich dann den Classpath von Hand setze

```
<classpathentry kind="lib" path="../lib/mysql.jar"/>
```
findet er die Bibliotheken auch nicht ... wobei Eclipse (3.4) daraus einfach */lib* macht  ???:L 

hand, mogel


----------



## foobar (10. Jan 2009)

Also ich entwickle auch parallel unter Linux und Windows mit Eclipse + SVN und habe alle Libraries im lib-Ordner des Projekts abgelegt. Meine .classpath sieht so aus: 


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
        <classpathentry kind="src" path="src"/>
        <classpathentry kind="src" path="srcTest"/>
        <classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="lib/commons-logging-1.0.2.jar"/>
        <classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="lib/itext-1.3.1.jar"/>
        <classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="lib/jcommon-1.0.0.jar"/>
        <classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="lib/jfreechart-1.0.0.jar"/>
        <classpathentry exported="true" kind="lib" path="lib/commons-beanutils-1.7.jar"/>
....
```

Du mußt dafür in den Projekteinstellungen "add Jars" und nicht "add external jars" verwenden.


----------



## mvitz (10. Jan 2009)

Oder auf die .jar Rechtsklick --> Add to build path


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2009)

Moin,

Windows ist einfach kagge ... wenn ich es jetzt mit so einbinde, passt das zwar mit den Pfaden ... aber zerschießt mir auf Linux die Links "mysql.jar -> mysql-connector-java-5.1.5-bin.jar" ... *juhu* - Windows macht mir mal wieder mehr Arbeit

hand, mogel


----------



## foobar (10. Jan 2009)

Symbolische Links? Wofür braucht man die im Buildpath?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Jan 2009)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Symbolische Links? Wofür braucht man die im Buildpath?


um bei Bedarf einfacher auf eine andere Version der Library wechseln zu können


----------

